# Newly rescaped 65



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

After combining the plants and fish from my 30G with my new 65G (Thanks Fish N Chips), I now have an Albino Bristlenose Breeding Show tank. Currently has about 65-70 Albino BN, including the breeding pair, several dozen guppies - also breeding a an incredible rate, and some various tetras.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Quick update - just checked the tank and saw my 1st newborn BN - quite excited


----------



## HIGHLANDER (Apr 9, 2012)

Great looking tank,like the dark gravel shows off the albinos
Congrats on the newborn!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice looking tank.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Another short video - feeding time


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

Very nice looking tank. Love all the baby's !!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments - I am extremely happy with how this one came out.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

lol love the exorcist theme song


----------

